# miniDSP to eq 2 full range speakers



## phischmi (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi,
my name is Philipp and i came across this board searching for more information about REW and especially REW in cooperation with a miniDSP 2x4.
There a many tutorials out there, but most cover EQing a subwoofer or require familarity with acoustics.

In my case i like to linearize the sound of my front speakers. Im listening to music in my living room and have nearly no possibilities to optimize acoustics by rearranging the furniture. So i'm building my hope on a parametric EQ like the miniDSP 2x4 offers one.

So, my setup is as follows:

AVR: Marantz NR1504
Amp: Emotiva UPA-200
Frontspeakers: Nubert nuBox 511

The miniDSP 2x4 connects to the pre-outs of the NR1504 and the goes straight into the UPA-200, which powers the speakers.
As a plug-in i'm using the 2x4 advanced. Hope, this is the right one for my task :dontknow:

I'm using REW on a MacBook Air Mid 2011 with a Terratec AUREONDualUSB external soundcard. As a mic i'm currently using the Audyssey mic, which came along with my avr. I'm not using any mic-calibration but did calibrate my soundcard using a loopback-cable.

So, now i want to create proper filters using REW 

I do know how to record a frequency response using the above mentioned setup, but i'm not sure if there are any special preferences i have to choose for creating filters for full-range-speakers. Especially i have no idea about the settings in the EQ section of REW (like said before, most tutorials only cover subwoofers).

I would really appreciate it, if you guys could give me a walk-through in creating those filters.

I'm also not sure, if i should apply filters for l/r separately on boths INs of my miniDSP or create ONE filter for l+r and apply this on both channels :dontknow:

So, as you see i'm still pretty confused and really hope you can help me 


Thank you very much in advance! :wave:


Best regards

Philipp


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Lots of good info in this thread about full-range EQ. Feel free to ignore most of the information offered by the party posting the first response.

Spridle’s Experiment

BTW, welcome to the Forum!

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## phischmi (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi Wayne,

thanks for your reply!

So, in a nut shell, it isn't a good idea, to equalize the area beyond ~300Hz and if still necessary, i should use lower Qs than ~4, right?

As my main problems are with bass (especially around 50Hz) anyway, i should focus on the frequencies from 30-300Hz?

Thank you very much!


Regards

Philipp


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Basically, yes to both. For the main L/R speakers, any filters applied above 300 Hz should match for both channels. Below 300 Hz individual filters can utilized.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## phischmi (Jun 16, 2016)

Hi Wayne,
i made some measurements last weekend and did find my "sweet spot".

I the aplied several filters for the lower frequencies (<300Hz) und one filter at 5kHz with Q=1.

I'm pretty satisfied with the result 










The peak at ~67Hz is my second mode. REW created a filter for this, but i bypassed it in my miniDSP as i like the slightly superelevated sound at this point 

I sadly can't get rid of the dip at around 47Hz as i had to move the speakers another ~25cm into the room to measure any effect. But as the lowest point of this dip is still above the overall level i won't pay to much attention to it.

So, what's your oppinion?


Thank you guys very much!

Philipp


----------

